# So what's up with moving Halloween?



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I read more and more on this forum and some others about cities and towns moving Halloween to a different day instead of the day it comes on October 31st. I'm having a hard time trying to figure out why townships are doing this, is it because they think it will cut down on pranks? I'm also seeing that some are limiting the hours that one can Trick or Treat. Fortunately where I live the city has never changed the day or the hours. 

I would like to hear if your town is doing the same thing and why? Are they limiting hours as well? Is it a safety issue? What are your thoughts on this? 

Is this right or wrong? :jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

In Pittsburgh, they haven't changed the day. They do limit the times though. The city itself usually has it from 5:30 - 7:30. In the suburbs and parts of "Greater Pittsburgh" (not within the city) they have set times 6:00 - 8:00. In the shopping malls, they do change the days. If a community has a parade, they'll have it most likely on a Saturday.

The end time no one really pays attention to. I expect kids until about 9:00 or so.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

If I had my way Halloween would be offically happening for exactly 24 hours ( the full day basically ) and it would fall on the very last friday of October. I mean come on lets be honest its just more fun that way!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Our little town changed it to Oct 30, 2-3 years ago, since it fell on a Sunday. Yes, I'm still pissed off about it.   Btw- I found it ironic that the extremists had their kids ToTing on Devil's night (Oct 30). 

This year it falls on a Wed... another church night. I'm not setting up this year for various reasons; church night being one of them. Yes, I'm letting the extremists win. But, are they really?   

Just a sidenote: I am a Christian (believe it or not ) and I don't worship God just on set days (Sun/ Wed).


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

I do wish halloween always fell on a saturday, just because i have a LOT of prep to do, and our halloween party is always more fun when the party guests get to interact with the TOTs.. plus most of my party guests are way less excited about dressing up the saturday before for the party.

plus, i work til 5 or 6, and i have an hour commute, and so i usually have NO time to prepare for TOTs after work.. or i just take the day off, if i have the available vacation time.

it's not about safety for me, it's just about being able to take advantage of the extra available hours on a weekend.
however, i don't believe that "regulations" can change a holiday... it is Oct 31st, and while it's always better when that's a saturday, i will always celebrate on that date... and the saturday before


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Years ago "they" were even talking about moving Christmas to the closest weekend for business reasons. So don't panic to much. I am guessing its mainly a safty issue for the kids and also not having them out on a school night. Halloween has a strange impact on folks. It's either a fun nite for kids and adults to dress up and have fun or its satans birthday.
So even if they move it around it will never go away. ( not if the candy and decoration manufactures have anything to say to the tune of 8 billion dollars).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll never forget, when I was little where we lived it was always on the 31st and started at a certain time. Then when I was 10 we had moved to a different state. On the 31st we got dressed up and started making the rounds only to be told by people that we missed it, it was 2 days before!!!! What? Since then I have always been wary about when it is where I live.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Last year's discussion on this topic:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29204&highlight=change+date+Halloween

Our town is blessedly sane and leaves Halloween alone as far as the date - it's the 31st. Hours are set at 6PM to around 8 or 8:30, but we usually get ToTs showing up until almost 9:00PM.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Went to a City Council meeting last week. They discussed this and decided that they were going to leave it on the 31st, and that there is no set time after school lets out. Kids aren't allowed to wear costumes to school, though. 

They were more worried about kids wearing or taking costumes to school than they were about how late the kids stay out.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> It's either a fun nite for kids and adults to dress up and have fun or its satans birthday.


:jol:Oh CRAP!!! Now he's gonna want a cake!!!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not giving candy out on any other night than the 31st! As for set hours, I've never heard of such a thing. Who are these Halloween Nazis anyway? :jol::jol::jol:

When I was a kid it was always on the 31st.
We started our TOT journey as soon as it got dark.
And we all still made it to school the next day.
No problem.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

pumpkin5 said:


> :jolh crap!!! Now he's gonna want a cake!!!


lol!!!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I once lived in a small town where three days before Halloween, which was on a Friday, the town decided to have it on Thursday so it didn't interfere with the high school football game. I only lived there for a year. 

The city I'm in now has limited ToTing hours. We do 6-8 if it is during the week, and 5-7 if it is a weekend. HOWEVER, since they changed daylight savings until AFTER Halloween, the sun doesn't set until it is half over. Fortunately, since I have my yard display, people show up early and late.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

My town has never changed the day, it's always been October 31. However, my town has always had set times, and only changed the time once, when some crime happened just before the holiday the town shortened it to 5-7pm, it is always 5-8pm though. The biggest bee in my Halloween bonnet lately has been when Daylight saving Time was moved to AFTER Halloween, uggggh! Barely get enough time to show off my fancy lighting, thought about constructing a fake fire this year, but thought: What's the point? It stays light too long.

My view on changing the day is this: It makes no good sense to me. As for times I think they should be no less than a 3 hour span (I'd like more) because a lot of parents don't get home til 6 or 7 pm, not enough time to take their children out if they have no older siblings.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Not in favor of changing the date, but how many holidays have we moved to a Monday? We have done that to have a 3 day weekend. Granted we still work on Halloween.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am a staunch traditionalist, but I have to admit how nice it would be if October 31st always landed on a Saturday.


----------



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

Where I live, there is actually no set times for TOT, and it is always on the 31st. I live in a pretty populated area, too. It would be amazing though if Halloween always landed on a Saturday.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Here in Ireland i have never heard of set times or any changing of dates its always the 31st. and TOT go out once its dark and ontill their parents say they have to be home. Weekends it goes on much longer then weekdays and also depends on the weather.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

My solution - make Halloween a 2 or 3 day event. Us haunters get more out of our hard work and any ToTs or parents with 'date issues' get some flexibility. Win-Win.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Have to say, I wouldn't want to be handing out candy two or three days in a row


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Where I live I am outside of City limits so its pretty much 6 till 10 on Halloween (after 10 it becomes a noise violation.) Most people don't start showing up till around 7 and don't come around much after 9 which is fine since I have so much to do to be ready and to pick up, especially if its a week day. My husband usually takes the day off and I try to schedule around it. We do open our walk through on the Saturday before though so if people don't want to be out late on a weekday they can still come enjoy it.

Also I think the mainreason they move the day is the fact that the kids have school the next day. I don't think it has anything to do with safety or that it's the devils day.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes our Town limits TOT time from 5:30 to 7:30.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank goodness that it hasn't happened yet. That I know of. I'm already behind schedule.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Irish Witch said:


> Here in Ireland i have never heard of set times or any changing of dates its always the 31st. and TOT go out once its dark and ontill their parents say they have to be home. Weekends it goes on much longer then weekdays and also depends on the weather.


Awesome! Ireland rocks!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

When did they change this? Man I'm behind on things, lol!


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

I just found out that our trick or treat is Saturday the 27th, from 5-7pm (all daylight).
I quit.
I'm not doing it anymore.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

No city, town, or government of any form should be able to tell "you" when to celebrate a holiday. Especially a holiday that is "not" a federal holiday. Halloween is October 31st. and always will be. 
If your like me, I celebrate it the entire month.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

How many of us actually listen to our local governments anyway? Even if the cities do change it most of them suck at letting other people know and were all too busy in our daily lives to care. I remember one year my mom said the city we lived in moved Halloween to the 30th. So we went out and got nothing because none of the neighbors were handing out and were all saying its tomorrow. As for a time limit? How do they control this? Police driving around speaking over their loud speakers " all tot's please return to your homes." Please kids are out till 9:30 pm. When I had Blanck Mortuary which was my insane huge yard haunt we ran two weekends and passed out candy.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

In the town/county that I live in. There is no school on November 1. So that allows the TOT'S to stay out a little later, and not having to worry about school the following day!


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

*changed*



CreeepyCathy said:


> Our little town changed it to Oct 30, 2-3 years ago, since it fell on a Sunday. Yes, I'm still pissed off about it.   Btw- I found it ironic that the extremists had their kids ToTing on Devil's night (Oct 30).
> 
> This year it falls on a Wed... another church night. I'm not setting up this year for various reasons; church night being one of them. Yes, I'm letting the extremists win. But, are they really?
> 
> Just a sidenote: I am a Christian (believe it or not ) and I don't worship God just on set days (Sun/ Wed).


Yes our little town changed it last time it landed on a sunday AND now i hear rumors about them changing it because it's going to land on a wens. YES i'm pissed about it. To Pagans it is a holy day and should be celebrated on THAT day not moved because of a bunch of bible thumping zelots.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

I have no clue what our town ordinance is on TOT and dont care. Halloween is Oct 31. My haunt will be up at dark for the TOTers and the lights, fog and haunt stay up as long as they keep coming. 

Although as all have noted ... Perpetually on a Saturday would be awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been a staunch supporter of the KeepIt31 movement since it's creation. But after Snotober last year and the incredibly strong possibility of a repeat performance this year from mother nature I've decided to put that childish way of thinking behind me. Halloween is in the heart not 1031. As long as we get at least one day in the fall to celebrate it I don't care anymore if it's October 31st or 15th or even early November. 1031 is just number and it doesn't matter when we celebrate it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Being a hardcore traditionalist, I am for the October 31 Halloween, but landing on a Saturday every year would be nice. Thanksgiving and Christmas float, why not Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jaege said:


> Thanksgiving and Christmas float, why not Halloween?


Ummm, the date for Christmas is always the same, jaege, just like Halloween Only the day of the week changes. The date for Thanksgiving truly floats because it's set as the fourth Thursday in November.


----------



## Torque (Aug 4, 2012)

In Utah, (at least around the Salt Lake Valley) traditionally Sunday Halloweens have TOT on Saturday night. Even at that, you seem to end up with 1/2 on Saturday and 1/2 on Sunday anyway.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

Ours is limited hours 6 to 8. Last year it was 5 to 7.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

fortunately we don't have anything like this in the UK. Normally the tots will turn up from around 5. Last year we had quite a big display (by UK standards) and we had tot's up to half past 9/10 o'clock. I know when Halloween has landed on a school night sometimes we would get tots with their parents the weekend before.

Just bought all our candy for this year but forgot we were planning to spend the day at Alton Towers scare fest. so we will miss the tots unless we change our plans.

I guess having a set time for tots means that you wont be getting up off the sofa all night long answering the door lol.


----------

